# Black Betta's



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

So yesterday i purchased 2 black show quality bettas @ $24 a peice and then i started to do a little research today regarding black bettas and how there are several types. I have never dealt with black bettas before so now my main question is will my black male betta be fertile? i know that black melano females are not fertile but i plan to breed these bettas and i would like to know if they will be able to get the job done or not! If anyone knows anything about black bettas feel free to help me out. Thank-you in advance


----------



## MidnightAngel (Oct 29, 2009)

I've read a lot of articles about blacks too, everything says the male is always fine, just the melano female is infertile, but what is enough black to make her infertile, I'm unsure of


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i know its not very clear on things pictures would be better but every betta is different so i guess just more and more research


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

thats pretty strange i had no idea!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i dont know either but from all my research i have found out that most black males are fertile so i think i will be okay


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the females are usually the ones you have to look out for. I wish you luck, black bettas are beautiful! I have a black CT of my own.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

yes they are and i plan to breed them but i just wanted to make sure they are fertile


----------



## missoulafishfreak (Dec 9, 2009)

from what i read in an article, the black gene is a fatal gene, but this is just waht i read, i might be wrong. either way good luck!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

the black gene is not fatal but it makes females unfertile if you breed a pure black male to a pure black female


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

wow.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

perhaps this is why I've NEVER seen a black betta in stores


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

pure blacks are very rare, i came across one because i got it transhipped in it was worth the money


----------

